# Can I use a 5 gallon oxygen absorber in a 1 gallon bag?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I have some 5 gallon oxygen absorber sachets left and want to use them for gallon bags.
Is there any harm in using a more powerful oxygen absorber in a smaller mylar bag?


Cheers guys.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

No. But it just seems like a waste of O2 absorbers


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> I have some 5 gallon oxygen absorber sachets left and want to use them for gallon bags.
> Is there any harm in using a more powerful oxygen absorber in a smaller mylar bag?
> 
> Cheers guys.


so ... just for curiousity - what are you calling a 5 gallon 02 absorber?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If I recall, the unit of measurement on Oxygen Absorbers here in the US is in cc's. 100, 300 1000 cc's etc. 

But to answer your question, Yes, you can use an oxygen absorber intended for a larger volume in the smaller volume bag. Just like you can shoot a muslime with a .50BMG when a .308 will do the job!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> If I recall, the unit of measurement on Oxygen Absorbers here in the US is in cc's. 100, 300 1000 cc's etc.
> 
> But to answer your question, Yes, you can use an oxygen absorber intended for a larger volume in the smaller volume bag. Just like you can shoot a muslime with a .50BMG when a .308 will do the job!


Hey Slip, where do you get these people at?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Hey Slip, where do you get these people at?


Trolling down on Dumbass Lane...lain:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jack, the absorber will stop working after all the O2 has been absorbed, regardless of how oversized it is..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

^^^What he said^^^


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> so ... just for curiousity - what are you calling a 5 gallon 02 absorber?


I bought them in New Zealand and the guy is selling them as 20,000cc absorbers.
I am completely new to this, since 2 days ago.
So apologies for the stupid questions, but if you don't ask you don't learn.

Cheers guys.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jack, did they come in an airtight/ sealed bag??? If not then they are junk.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> I bought them in New Zealand and the guy is selling them as 20,000cc absorbers.
> I am completely new to this, since 2 days ago.
> So apologies for the stupid questions, but if you don't ask you don't learn.
> 
> Cheers guys.


AngusJack (see, I switched your name up a little, I like it better as it makes you sound Texan and all that!) as you know ...... the only stupid question is the one you do not ask. However I and others here, reserve the right to give stupid answers on demand.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Jack, did they come in an airtight/ sealed bag??? I not then they are junk.


Yes, they came in a vacuum packed bag.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> Yes, they came in a vacuum packed bag.


Based on you question, you know you will have to vac reseal them every time you take any out, to preserve the remainder?

That is what I do with mine.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Jack : have you done any ready on past post ? and do you know how to google your questions ? most of your questions have been posted in the past . take some time and read up on things first , if you do not understand then ask .


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> Jack : have you done any ready on past post ? and do you know how to google your questions ? most of your questions have been posted in the past . take some time and read up on things first , if you do not understand then ask .


I am new to prepping, and have tried googling but the stuff I am asking is not that simple to find on google. Or maybe I am not looking in the right place.
Your the first person to tell me off for posting a question. I am an EMT, and I never get annoyed if a newbie asks me a medical question that I have been asked lots of times before, or he could have looked up online. I am more than happy to help someone who is keen to learn.
Remember what it was like to be new at something.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Your question has been answered, but I must protest against using those absorbers in a 1 gallon bucket. If I recall, the standard "formula" for determining what to use is 2,000cc per 1 gallon(correct me guys). If you're telling us you have 20,000cc absorbers, it would be a shame to use them on 1 gallon, when they could do 10 in one go.

I didn't see what it was you were going to seal up with these. If it's rice, then even the 2,000cc is a bit overkill, since dry rice doesn't leave much of an air gap, when compared to beans, for example. If you fill a 5 gallon bucket to just below the brim with dry rice, you're really only looking at about 1/4 of that volume of actual air.

Anyways, the answer is yes. All things being equal, you can use a pack intended for a larger volume.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Your question has been answered, but I must protest against using those absorbers in a 1 gallon bucket. If I recall, the standard "formula" for determining what to use is 2,000cc per 1 gallon(correct me guys). If you're telling us you have 2,000cc absorbers, it would be a shame to use them on 1 gallon, when they could do 10 in one go.
> 
> I didn't see what it was you were going to seal up with these. If it's rice, then even the 2,000cc is a bit overkill, since dry rice doesn't leave much of an air gap, when compared to beans, for example. If you fill a 5 gallon bucket to just below the brim with dry rice, you're really only looking at about 1/4 of that volume of actual air.
> 
> Anyways, the answer is yes. All things being equal, you can use a pack intended for a larger volume.


How about using one of those 20,000cc for a 5 gallon bucket with pasta shells?
Pasta shells will have a lot of air. Do you think I might need to use two for the pasta shells, or will one be enough?


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> How about using one of those 20,000cc for a 5 gallon bucket with pasta shells?
> Pasta shells will have a lot of air. Do you think I might need to use two for the pasta shells, or will one be enough?


The first link below has the information that I think you are looking for on O2 absorbers. @preponadime posted the second link in one of my threads (thank!). Check the bottom of those pages for more links with good information.

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...-storage/oxygen-absorbers-recommended-amounts

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...ood-storage/how-much-food-fits-in-a-container


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

ScientistPrepper said:


> The first link below has the information that I think you are looking for on O2 absorbers. @preponadime posted the second link in one of my threads (thank!). Check the bottom of those pages for more links with good information.
> 
> https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...-storage/oxygen-absorbers-recommended-amounts
> 
> https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...ood-storage/how-much-food-fits-in-a-container


Thanks Scientist, really appreciated.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> How about using one of those 20,000cc for a 5 gallon bucket with pasta shells?
> Pasta shells will have a lot of air. Do you think I might need to use two for the pasta shells, or will one be enough?


SP's link put the kibosh on my bad memory. 2x2,000cc would be sufficient for a 5 gallon bucket of pasta. Your 20Kcc would still be more than enough.
I urge you to double check the cc rating. I've not come across 20,000cc packs before, so I'm hesitant to believe you. But for industrial packing, I could certainly see it as possible.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> SP's link put the kibosh on my bad memory. 2x2,000cc would be sufficient for a 5 gallon bucket of pasta. Your 20Kcc would still be more than enough.
> I urge you to double check the cc rating. I've not come across 20,000cc packs before, so I'm hesitant to believe you. But for industrial packing, I could certainly see it as possible.


I am only going with the number the guy who sold them to me is saying.
Here is a link to the same bags I bought, he has relisted more.

MYLAR BAGS 20L x10 | Trade Me

Have a look and tell me what you think, maybe he has it wrong.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> I am only going with the number the guy who sold them to me is saying.
> Here is a link to the same bags I bought, he has relisted more.
> 
> MYLAR BAGS 20L x10 | Trade Me
> ...


That's certainly what the site says. How big are they? A rough estimate can be made based on the sq.in. of the packets. For one that big, you're looking for >100"sq.
The only resource I could find online mentioned 20Kcc packs as being used in 55 gallon drums.

Regardless... If they're 2,000 or 20,000, they are sufficient for a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> That's certainly what the site says. How big are they? A rough estimate can be made based on the sq.in. of the packets. For one that big, you're looking for >100"sq.
> The only resource I could find online mentioned 20Kcc packs as being used in 55 gallon drums.
> 
> Regardless... If they're 2,000 or 20,000, they are sufficient for a 5 gallon bucket.


No, they are pretty small. About 4 inches by 4 inches in size. He has made a mistake. Not that that matters to me, as I only wanted the size that does 5 gallon bags anyway. Could be deceiving if someone actually thinks they are getting 20,000cc ones though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A 4"x4" packet is likely a 2,000cc version, and should be just fine for a single 5 gallon bucket of pasta, filled to the top.
I would caution you to ensure the pasta is dry, and packed in low humidity.
Since his ad mentions moisture absorbers being included too, be sure to toss in at least one.


----------

